# Who is the United Rentals of Europe?



## ethan_19d (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi all,

as they say ... "long time listener" 

I'm hired to do an event for caannes this year - and am wondering who is the "United Rentals" of Europe? 
I need some random things like Spot Coolers and such that I would normally rent from them.

Thank you all 
Ethan


----------

